# Ferrari 308 Racer- Finished



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is my completed Ferrari 308 Racer. Stared out as a vintage Monogram kit from the late 1980's. I got the kit, still sealed in cellophane off eBay.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Very Nice ! Looks Great ! :thumbsup: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

I like the flat black paint job. Looks like a vinyl wrap! I saw a BMW recently with a flat black vinyl wrap, very cool.


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

those rims look good, as does the black and red scheme


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. I wanted to do something different instead of another red Ferrari.


----------



## Todd young (Sep 21, 2020)

robiwon said:


> Here is my completed Ferrari 308 Racer. Stared out as a vintage Monogram kit from the late 1980's. I got the kit, still sealed in cellophane off eBay.


Want to sell that?


----------

